# Automatisch Backup von Festplatte in fremdem Netz per Raspberry Pi ziehen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2014)

Hallo,
als erstes mal das Setting um welches es geht.
- Raspberry Pi mit Raspberian
- Lacie 2Big Network 2
- beides in zwei unterschiedlichen Netzwerken, Verbindung über das Internet möglich, beide Netzwerke bauen eine Verbindung zum Internet per Fritzbox 7270 auf.
- Beide Geräte sind per Dyndns direkt ansprechbar

Meine Problemstellung ist nun das ich von der Lacie Festplatte jeweils automatisch ein Backup auf den Raspberry Pi ziehen möchte. Ich dachte zuerst ich könnte dies per BitTorrent realisieren. leider musste ich feststellen das auf der Lacie nur ein Torrentclient läuft und kein Server der Daten bereitstellen kann.

Was für eine Möglichkeit hätte ich sonst noch das zu realiseren? Auf dem Raspberry kann ich soweit alle Dienste installieren sofern es auf dem Rasp läuft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## alxy (12. August 2014)

Die Frage ist, was kann auf dem Lacie Server (NAS?, keine Ahnugn was das ist? Habe Lacie noch nie gehört) laufen. Der Raspberry kann so gut wie alles, der sollte dementsprechend nicht das Problem sein.

Habe mal kurz durch die FAQs geklickt und das gefunden: https://www.lacie.com/support/faq/faq.htm?faqid=10863
rsync kann der Raspi natürlich auch


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. August 2014)

Nun Lacie ist ein Festplattenhersteller im Macbereich. War bis vor einiger zeit auch so zusagen das Nonplusultra. Aber eher beim Aussehen .
Ah rsync hört sich schonmal gut an, vorallem weil ichs auch schon auf dem Raspi verwende .
Wie ist den das bei rsync wenn es zu einem Verbindungsabbruch kommt? Word dann wieder alles von Anfang an synchronisiert oder unterstütz dies auch eine Wiederaufnahme?

Grüße


----------



## alxy (12. August 2014)

Rsync sollte das automatisch erkennen, was schon synchronisiert wurde (So steht es zumindest auf verschiedenen Seiten, es werden auch nur geänderte dateien erneut gesichert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync )

Zum Abbruch und reconnect gibt es auch diverse Lösungen:  http://superuser.com/questions/302842/resume-rsync-over-ssh-after-broken-connection


----------



## TheBodo (13. August 2014)

Moin,

ich weiß ja nicht, was du mit Bittorrent versucht hat, aber vielleicht hilft dir auch das hier:

http://www.bittorrent.com/sync

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. August 2014)

Hi,
mit BitTorrent Sync habe ich das selbe Problem. Die Lacie liefert über das Protokoll keine Daten aus sondern empfängt sie nur.
Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden. 
Auch ist Sync nicht genau das selbe Protokoll wie BitTorrent sondern ein angepasstes. Inwieweit diese miteinander interoperable sind weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Ich denke wenn rsync funktioniert ist es eine ganz gute Alternative.

Aber dank dir trotzdem für deine Idee.

Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. September 2014)

Jetzt mal noch eine Frage zu rsync, wenn ich ein script mit automatischem Update laufen lasse und der entsprechende Server ist zu der eingestellten Uhrzeit nicht online was macht rsync dann?

Grüße


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. September 2014)

Hi,

rsync gibt ne Fehlermeldung aus und bricht ab. Du kannst dir natürlich hierfür eine Schleife rumbauen, die das Ganze im Fehlerfall bis zu 3x im 15 Minutentakt versucht.

Grüße,
BK


----------

